

Unraveling Google's Product Strategy - hackerews
http://katsenblog.com/post/58721533658/unraveling-googles-product-strategy

======
NirDremer
Reminded me of a good post a while ago on TechCrunch:
[http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/25/search-googles-castle-
moat/](http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/25/search-googles-castle-moat/)

